# Woodpigeon chicks may be abandoned



## Kb1979 (Aug 23, 2015)

I am struggling to find out how to do my own post! Don't mean to be replying to this one but I don't know how else to do it! I've found 2 pigeon chicks on the floor under a tree. Their nest blew out of the tree not long afterwards and so I wedged it back in the tree and put the chicks back into it. I've checked on the nest a few times and not seen mum. Should I intervene and find someone to rehab them?

Kerry

Peterborough


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I have pmd you on starting a new thread.
Also if you have placed the nest on the same original place where it was and placed the chicks on that, parents should come and feed babies. It must be night there I think so if you don't see them in morning coming and feeding babies, you should surely intervene and feed them. But best is if they are fed and raised by parents so they can learn to fly and forage for food from them. 

If you think parents have abandoned them you can feed them by yourself. Go to www.pigeonrescue.co.uk and go to caring for baby pigeon section to learn about how and what to feed them age wise.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I echo Kiddy's comments, and suggest the facebook group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection

which is a UK network of pigeon rescuers, with a lot of baby pigeon activity.


----------

